# Pimp That Mod



## Alex (31/5/14)

*Found on the interwebz.. thought it may inspire someone. *

*Starting*



Black-Copper Stingray Clone. Meh. You can also see the poor button quality. It's copper coated brass.
*Removal*



Removed the black on a Wire Wheel buffer.
*Smooth*



Switched to a scotch pad.
*Smoother*



Swapped the wire wheel for a cloth buffing wheel with green medium polish.
*Fume Chamber Prep*



This will be the fume chamber for the ammonia. Side catches installed.
*Fume Chamber *



Testing part hanger for fitting.
*Fume Chamber*



Test fit mod. Perfect fit! You can also see here that I covered the external threads. I used Teflon tape to seal the threads then covered that with a strip of duct tape.
*Covering*



After using a solvent to clean off any grease, oils and dirt I tried to get it as wet as I could on the exterior. Then poured table salt on it. Water and salt are in the lid of the container. I just pushed it around to give it a look. Btw, I have no idea what I'm doing.
*Loading the chamber*



Paper towel put in the bottom with ammonia. Not to much, just enough to wet the towels. Mod set into place.
*Sleep now little one*



Lid closed to trap fumes.
*After dry*



After 2 hours in the chamber, it is hung to dry. Sorry for the blur. Camera phone doesn't have manual focus, that I can find.
*Oh*



After 3 coatings of laqur
*Ah*



Another side.
*Done*



Final product. Top cap and bottom button redone in black. High polish on the locking ring.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (31/5/14)

WELL PLAYED SIR!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/5/14)

devdev said:


> WELL PLAYED SIR!



'Twas a slow news day  this was another post I came across on reddit.


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/14)

Way cool! Nicely done @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (31/5/14)

I like the : " btw, I have no idea what I'm doing" halfway through the tutorial lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (31/5/14)

Man that looks gorgeous 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Alex (31/5/14)

And it's dead easy to achieve on anything made from copper or brass.


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

ok so this is something you found and reposted or did yourself? just not sure here. if it is something you reposted, could you please start your post in future by stating that you found it on the web and are reposting it, or something to that effect please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (31/5/14)

denizenx said:


> ok so this is something you found and reposted or did yourself? just not sure here. if it is something you reposted, could you please start your post in future by stating that you found it on the web and are reposting it, or something to that effect please



Will do, thanks.


----------

